# هل للسيد المسيح أخوة؟؟ من هم أخوة يسوع؟؟؟



## Mor Antonios (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*[FONT=&quot](بحث)*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]هل للسيد المسيح اخوة؟ ومن هم أخوة يسوع؟؟*[/FONT]
​*[FONT=&quot]بقلم Mor Antonios*[/FONT]​*[FONT=&quot]
ما معنى عبارة اخوة **[FONT=&quot]يسوع:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لا توجد اية واحدة في الكتاب المقدس ولا دليل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] على ان المدعوين اخوة يسوع[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]1- قالوا أن اباهم هو القديس يوسف خطيب [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]العذراء[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]2- أو انهم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] اولاد مريم العذراء أو بناتها[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]3- أو أن المدعوّين اخوة يسوع ولدتهم مريم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]العذراء أم يسوع[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]4- أو ان احدأ منهم قال أو وصف بأن العذراء أمه ويوسف ابوه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]5- أو مريم العذراء عندها اولاد قبل ولادة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]السيد المسيح أو بعد[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]6- أو ولادة أو موت أي واحد منهم ( اخوة يسوع ) قبل موت[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] السيد المسيح[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يقول البعض أن القديسة مريم العذراء لم تظلّ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] عذراء بعد ولادة السيد المسيح له المجد، لأن للسيد المسيح أخوة كما يقولون ذكرهم كل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]من مرقس ومتى. ويستدلون على الآيات التالية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فقالوا له هوذا امك واخوتك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] خارجا يطلبونك " ( مر 3: 32[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أليس هذا هو النجار ابن مريم واخو يعقوب [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ويوسي ويهوذا وسمعان " ( مر 6: 3[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أليس هذا ابن النجار.أليست امه تدعى مريم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]واخوته يعقوب ويوسي وسمعان ويهوذا " (مت 13: 55).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أوليست اخواته جميعهنّ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]عندنا فمن اين لهذا هذه كلها " (مت 13: 56[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]- معنى الاخ عند الشعب اليهودي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وفي اللغة الآرامية والعبرية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]في اللغتين العبرية والأرامية القديمتين، لم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تكن هناك لفظة خصوصية، كما في لغاتنا اليوم، للإشارة إلى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ابن[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بنت[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]العمّ أو أبن ( بنت ) الخال، ابن أو ( بنت ) العمّة وابن ( بنت[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الخالة)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بل كانت تدعو[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أخاً " أو " أختاً " كلّ من جمعتك به قرابة أو حتى صداقة. لذلك نرى مراراً في [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الكتاب المقدس أن كلمة " أخ " تدل لا على شقيق فقط بل على قريب بالدم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أيضاً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:

- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كان لوط [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ابن أخي ابراهيم، ومع ذلك يقول الكتاب المقدس عن سبي لوط مع أهل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] سدوم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:
" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فلما سمع [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ابرام ( ابراهيم ) ان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] اخاه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]سبي جرّ غلمانه المتمرّنين ..." ( تك 13: 13[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فاعتبر أن لوط أخوه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مع أنه ابن أخيه، بسبب القرابة الشديدة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وكذلك قول ابراهيم لأبن أخيه لوط " لاننا نحن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اخوان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] "  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot](تك 13: 8[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ويقول يعقوب " واخبر يعقوب راحيل انه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اخو[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ابيها " ( تك 29: 12 ). وهو أبن أخته، وابو راحيل هو خاله وقد تكررت [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]عبارة خاله في هذا النص مرات كثيرة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]..

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]و يقول الكتاب أيضاً " ومات العازار ولم يكن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]له بنون بل بنات فأخذهنّ بنو قيس [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اخوتهنّ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أخبار الأيام الأولى 23: 22[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. ([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أي تزوّجوهنّ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وبنفس الاسلوب قيل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] اخوة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يسوع[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] عن[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] أولاد خالته مريم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]زوجة كلوبا أو[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]حلفي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot](البعض يتبنى الرأي القائل: ان اخوة يسوع هم اولاد مار يوسف من إمرأته المتوفاة لأنه كان أرملاً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وكلوبا اسم يوناني لحلفي الاسم الآرامي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]من الجدير [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بالذكر أن أخوة يسوع لا يوصفون قطّ بأنهم أولاد مريم أو بناتها، كما لا تذكر ولادة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أيّ واحد ولا موت أي واحد منهم قبل موت السيد المسيح له[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] المجد!!![/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].

 [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]والان لندرس الآيات التالية بإمعان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أليس هذا هو النجار [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ابن مريم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]واخو [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يعقوب [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ويوسي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ويهوذا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وسمعان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] " ( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مر 6: 3[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وكانت ايضا نساء ينظرن من بعيد بينهنّ مريم المجدلية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ومريم ام [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يعقوب الصغير ويوسي وسالومة " ( مر 15: 40 ). وسمي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يعقوب هذا الصغير لتمييزه عن يعقوب بن زبدي الكبير. ويدعى ايضاً يعقوب بن حلفى ( مت10: 3)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وكان من الرسل كما ورد في شهادة مار بولس الرسول[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:
" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ولكنني لم ار غيره من الرسل الا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يعقوب [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اخا الرب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" ( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot](غل 1: 19).

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]القديس متى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يذكر المريمات عند الصليب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وكانت هناك [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نساء كثيرات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ينظرن من بعيد وهنّ كنّ قد [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تبعن يسوع من الجليل يخدمنه، وبينهنّ مريم المجدلية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ومريم ام يعقوب ويوسي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وام ابني زبدي " ( مت 27: 55 ،[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]56).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

 [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]السؤال المهم:
 إذا كانت مريم أم يعقوب ويوسي هي مريم العذراء ألا يجب أن تسمى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مريم أم يسوع ويعقوب ويوسي ويهوذا !! باعتبار ان يسوع هو ابنها البكر والشخصية التي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] تدور هذه الأحداث لكل هذه الاحداث!.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

* [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فمن هي مريم أم يعقوب ويوسي هذه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] هل هي مريم العذراء ؟ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وهل يعقل أن العذراء أنجبت كل هذه المجموعة الكبيرة من[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الأبناء[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]!!.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أُم هؤلاء الأخوة ( اخوة يسوع ) هي مريم زوجة حلفي أو كلوبا، التي قال عنها [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يوحنا الرسول[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:

" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وكانت واقفات عند صليب يسوع [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]امه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أم يسوع[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]واخت امه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] مريم زوجة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كلوبا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ومريم المجدل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] " 
( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يو 19: 25 ). هنا ميزت الاية بين أم يسوع [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وأخت أم يسوع مريم زوجة كلوبا خالة يسوع. وان عدد المريمات ثلاثة عند الصليب مريم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]العذراء ومريم زوجة كلوبا ومريم المجدلية! فهل يجرء احد الان ان يقول ان العذراء [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مريم ولدت هؤلاء الاولاد كلهم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]!. 

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]قارن مع[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وكانت هناك نساء كثيرات ينظرن من بعيد وهنّ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] كنّ قد تبعن يسوع من الجليل يخدمنه. وبينهنّ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] مريم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] المجدلية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ومريم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ام يعقوب ويوسي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]زوجة كلوبا ) وام ابني زبدي " ( مت 27 : 55 ،[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 56).
" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وكانت مريم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المجدلية ومريم ام [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يوسي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] تنظران اين وضع " ( مر 15: 47[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]). [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هنا تدعى مريم ام يوسي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وبعد ما مضى السبت اشترت[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] مريم المجدلية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ومريم ام يعقوب [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وسالومة حنوطا ليأتين ويدهنّه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot](مر 16 : 1[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) هنا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تدعى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] مريم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] أم يعقوب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مريم أم يعقوب ويوسي كانت مع مريم المجدلية عند صليب المسيح ( مت 27: 55[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]، 56)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وهما نفسهما [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مريم المجدلية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] و[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مريم أم يعقوب ويوسي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] التين كانتا واقفتين وقت الدفن[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تنظران أين وضع " ( مر 15 :47).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وهما أيضاً أحضرتا حنوطاً بعدما مضى السبت[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وبعد ما مضى السبت اشترت [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مريم المجدلية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ومريم ام [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يعقوب [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وسالومة حنوطا ليأتين ويدهنّه " ( مر 16 :  1[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وهما أيضاً كانتا عند الصليب مع [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مريم أمه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أم يسوع[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] "[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot](يو 19: 25[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])، [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وأخت أمه مريم زوجة كلوبا، ومريم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المجدلية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اذا مريم زوجة كلوبا هي نفسها مريم زوجة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]حلفيّ.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ملاحظة مهمة : ان كلوبا اسم يوناني لحلفي وهو[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الاسم الآرامي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
*[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أما الأخوان الآخران وهما سمعان ويهوذا فذكرهما لوقا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الانجيلي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]متّى وتوما[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] يعقوب بن حلفى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وسمعان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الذي يدعى الغيور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يهوذا اخا يعقوب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] )"  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لو 6: 15[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هنا يدعى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يعقوب ويهوذا اولاد لحلفي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وكانت واقفات عند صليب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] يسوع [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]امه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]واخت [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]امه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مريم زوجة كلوبا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ومريم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] المجدل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" ( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يو 19: 25[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هنا مريم زوجة كلوبا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]! .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وكانت هناك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] نساء كثيرات ينظرن من بعيد وهنّ كنّ قد تبعن يسوع من الجليل يخدمنه. وبينهنّ مريم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المجدلية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ومريم ام يعقوب ويوسي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وام ابني زبدي " ( مت 27 : 55 ، 56).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هنا مريم ام يعقوب ويوسي نفسها التي دعيت زوجة كلوبا نقول عنها [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]انها نفسها زوجة حلفي لأن يعقوب ابنها دعي ابن حلفي وكذلك يهوذا اخوه، كما في ( يو[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]19: 25[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الخلاصة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]إذن اخوة الرب [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يسوع هم أولاد خالته مريم زوجة كلوبا المعروف أيضا ب حلفي هي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أم يعقوب ويوسي وباقي الأخوة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اخت[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مريم العذراء لها نفس الأسم وهذا ليس غريبا عن عادة ذاك الزمان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]إثبات ان مريم زوجة كلوبا هي ذاتها مريم زوجة **[FONT=&quot]حلفي وذلك من اسم يعقوب ويهوذا اولادها[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*[/FONT]​*[FONT=&quot] 
**[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة للأخوين [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الأخرين[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نقرأ أيضا عن يعقوب ويهوذا إنهم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] اخوة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]"[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يعقوب بن حلفى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] "  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مت 10: 3[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هو نفسه يعقوب بن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كلوبا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ولكنني لم ار غيره من الرسل الا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] يعقوب اخا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الرب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]غل 10: 3).اذاً يعقوب بن حلفي هو أخو الرب يسوع فهو ابن حلفي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المسمى كلوبا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]متّى وتوما [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يعقوب بن حلفى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وسمعان الذي يدعى الغيور، [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يهوذا اخا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يعقوب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot](لو6: 15 – 16[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يعقوب بن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]حلفى ولباوس الملقب تداوس ( يهوذا) " ( مت 10: 3[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ). [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يهوذا هنا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] اسمه تداوس[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يهوذا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] عبد يسوع المسيح [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]واخو يعقوب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المدعوين المقدسين في الله الآب والمحفوظين ليسوع المسيح " ( يهوذا 1) . ونلاحظ انه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لم يقل يهوذا اخو يسوع ويعقوب بل عبد يسوع! واخو يعقوب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]!.
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ويعقوب بن حلفى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وسمعان الغيور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]و [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يهوذا اخو يعقوب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] "  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أع 1: 13).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وسمعان ذكر انه من اخوة يسوع ايضاً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أليس هذا هو النجار [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ابن مريم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] واخو [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يعقوب [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ويوسي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ويهوذا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وسمعان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]"  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مر 6: 3[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أليس هذا ابن النجار أليست امه تدعى مريم واخوته[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] يعقوب [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ويوسي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وسمعان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ويهوذا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اثبتنا بالدليل والايات ان اخوة يسوع هم اولاد [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مريم زوجة كلوبا او حلفي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]، فهل بعد هذا هناك من يعتقد بانهم اخوة يسوع المسيح[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] بالجسد ( من العذراء مريم ام يسوع ويوسف خطيبها[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مما سبق نستنتج ان مريم زوجة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كلوبا التي كانت عند الصليب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]1- هي زوجة كلوبا ( يو 19: 25[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]2- هي أخت مريم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]العذراء[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وكانت واقفات عند صليب يسوع أمه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أم يسوع[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وأخت أمه مريم زوجة كلوبا ومريم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المجدلية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] "[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يو 19: 25 ). واسم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أولادها يعقوب ويوسي ويهوذا وسمعان [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وتكون[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] العذراء مريم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]خالتهم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وهم اولاد خالة يسوع[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]3- دعيت مريم زوجة كلوبا أم يعقوب ويوسي ( مت 27: 56[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ودعيت مريم أم يوسي ( مر 15: 47[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ودعيت مريم أم يعقوب ( مر 16: 1[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]4- ودعي يعقوب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أخا الرب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] "[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot](غل [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]10: 3[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]5- ودعي يعقوب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يعقوب بن حلفي، [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ويهوذا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] أخا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يعقوب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]"[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] (لو6: 15 – 16[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]6- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يهوذا هذا كان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]عنده أسمين لباوس وتداوس ( مت 10: 3[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اذاً يعقوب بن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]حلفي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] أخا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] يهوذا. ومريم زوجة كلوبا هي نفسها زوجة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] حلفي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لأن ابنها دعي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يعقوب بن[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] حلفي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]، [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فكلوبا وحلفي اسمان لشخص واحد[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]والكتاب المقدس اطلق اسم اخوة يسوع على يعقوب ويوسي ويهوذا وسمعان بسبب شدة القرابة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]معه فهم اولاد خاله ويسوع ابن خالتهم.[/FONT]*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]** **[FONT=&quot]واضح إذن أن مريم أم يعقوب ويوسي ليست هي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مريم العذراء ام يسوع، ولم يحدث مطلقاً أن دعاها الكتاب المقدس [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مريم العذراء أُم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يعقوب ويوسي ويهوذا وسمعان. بل دعاها مريم " أم يسوع " فقط !!! انظر (مت 27: 17 )، ( يو[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 2: 1)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]، [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يو 2: 3)، (أع 1: 14[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ملاحظات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] هامة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]1-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] من[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] غيرالمعقول أن يكون للقديسة مريم العذراء أم المسيح [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كل هؤلاء الأبناء[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]،[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ويعهد بها[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] السيد المسيح من على الصليب [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]إلى تلميذه يوحنا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يو 19: 26[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] – 27 )[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]،[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فإذا كان لها اولاد فلا شك انهم اولى بها من [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يوحنا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]!.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]2-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] نلاحظ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]في أسفار يوسف ومريم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] في الذهاب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] إلى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مصر والرجوع منها[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]، لم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يذكر أي ابن لمريم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يرافقها غير[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يسوع[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]"! [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مت 2: 14، 20، 21[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]3- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]عندما كان يسوع [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ابن ( 12 ) سنة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وزار الهيكل مع والدته [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لم يرافقه أي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] أخ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ! (لو 2: 43[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]4- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ليس هناك دليل يقول: أن اخوة يسوع هم أبناء يوسف من امرأة أخرى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ترمل بموتها[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فالكتاب المقدس يذكرنا أن مريم أم يعقوب ويوسي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كانت حاضرة صلب السيد المسيح ودفنه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot](مر 15 : 47[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]). [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فليس من [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المعقول ان تكون مريم العذراء خطيبة يوسف مع زوجته مريم ام يعقوب يحضران الصلب [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]والدفن. ( يقول البعض أن اخوة يسوع ربما يكونوا أبناء يوسف من امرأة أخرى ترمل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] بموتها ولهم بعض الادلة من التقليد[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]5- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لا توجد [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]آية واحدة، تذكر [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أنّ أحد [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المدعوّين إخوة يسوع [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ولدتهم مريم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]العذراء أم يسوع[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] أو أنّ أباه هو القديس يوسف خطيب مريم العذراء[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]6- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لايوجد دليل واحد على أن[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] أخوة يسوع[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] قالوا أن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مريم أمهم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أو[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] يوسف أبوهم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]7- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هناك نص[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نبوّة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]من الكتاب المقدس[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] واضح يؤيد بتولية العذراء مريم، عندما رأى حزقيال النبي باباً مغلقاً في المشرق[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وقيل له[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هذا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الباب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] يكون [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مغلقاً لا يفتح [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ولا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] يدخل منه إنسان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لأن الرب إله اسرائيل [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]دخل منه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] فيكون مغلقاً " ( حز 44: 2).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]إنه رحم القديسة الطاهرة مريم العذراء الذي دخل منه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الرب، ظل مغلقا لم يدخله ابن آخر لها لذلك سميت[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] آية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]في[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] اشعياء[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( 7: 14 )[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ولدت السيد المسيح وهي عذراء وبقيت عذراء حتى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نياحتها ( رقادها ) وانتقالها للسماء[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]- الإنجيل يدعو تلاميذ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] السيد المسيح إخوه له!:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يدعو الكتاب المقدس [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تلاميذ السيد المسيح إخوة له وإخوة بعضهم لبعض[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]قال لها يسوع لا تلمسيني [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لاني لم اصعد بعد الى ابي. ولكن اذهبي إلى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اخوتي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وقولي لهم... " ( يو 20: 17[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]- الأخوة هم الرسل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] جميعاً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فقال لهما يسوع لا تخافا. اذهبا قولا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لاخوتي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] يذهبوا الى الجليل وهناك يرونني " ( مت 28: 10[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وأيضاً لفظة الأخوة تعني تلاميذ السيد المسيح [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]له المجد[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وفي تلك الايام قام بطرس في وسط التلاميذ. وكان عدّة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اسماء معا نحو مئة وعشرين فقال أيها الرجال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الأخوة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .... " ( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أع 1: 15[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]*[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]أيضاً**[FONT=&quot] " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فانتخبوا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ايها[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الاخوة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] سبعة رجال منكم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشهودا لهم ومملوّين من الروح القدس وحكمة فنقيمهم على هذه الحاجة " ( أع 6: 3[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وتعني كلمة اخوه كذلك كل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الناس[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فوقف بطرس مع الاحد عشر ورفع صوته وقال لهم ايها الرجال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اليهود والساكنون في اورشليم... أيها الرجال[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الأخوة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot](أع 2: 14، 29[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تثنية الأسماء في الكتاب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] المقدس:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

 [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]إن تثنية الاسماء في الكتاب المقدس ليست[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] بالأمر النادر ولا الغريب فهي من عادات بعض الشعوب القديمة ان يكون للشخص اسم عبري[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ويوناني أو آرامي. والامثلة على ذلك كثيرة في الكتاب المقدس[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] منها[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]1- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]رعوئيل [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]حمو موسى ( خر 2 : 18 ). يدعى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أيضاً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] يثرون[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]خر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 4: 18[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]2- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يهوذا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الغيور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اخو يعقوب ) دعي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لباوس وتداوس[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مت 10: 3 ). ودعي أيضاً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] يهوذا اخا يعقوب [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]في[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لو 6: 16[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]3- متى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] العشار[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مت 10: 3 ) . يدعى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لاوي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] في ( مر 2: 14[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]4- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]سمعان بن[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يونا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]دعي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]صفا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الذي تفسيره [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بطرس[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يو 1: 42[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]5- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يوحنا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]دعي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مرقس[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اع 12: 12[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]6- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]شاول[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] دعي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بولس[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اع 13: 9[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]7- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يعقوب بن زبدي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ويوحنا اخا يعقوب [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]سميا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] بوانرجس [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ابني الرعد[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مر 3[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: 17 [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]8- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]توما[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] دعي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] التوأم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يو 21[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:2).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]9- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يوسف[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] دعي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]برساس[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الملقب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] يوستس[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]البار) ( اع 1: 23[/FONT]*[/FONT]).
الرب يبارك الجميع​


----------



## dr_koky (14 سبتمبر 2008)

حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا الموضوع ده 
بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Mor Antonios (14 سبتمبر 2008)

dr_koky قال:


> حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا الموضوع ده
> بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


*ربنا يباركك وشكرا للمشاركة*
 :16_4_16:​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 سبتمبر 2008)

أخى الحبيب /  Mor Antonios  النقاش بالدليل
+++ أشكرك على هذا الموضوع الرائع .
+++ وهذا الموضوع ، يدل على أننا نحيا ونتحرك ونفكر ، بنفس الروح الواحد ، فقد سبق أن أعطانى الرب موضوعاً مشابهاً ، وهو موجود بنفس هذا القسم ( المنتدى المسيحى الكتابى ) أيضاً ، ويجيب على أسئلة متشابهة ، معتمداً -- أيضاً -- على تقديم الدليل من الكتاب المقدس .
++++ فهنيئاً لنا ، بهذه الروح الواحدة ، والرب ينميك ، وينمى ضعفى ، وكل إخوتنا الأحباء ، لمجد إسمه القدوس .


----------



## صوت الرب (14 سبتمبر 2008)

رد رائع و منطقي عزيزي Mor Antonios
الرب يباركك و يستخدمك للدفاع عن كلمته المقدسة


----------



## i-love-Isa (14 سبتمبر 2008)

هوه مواضيعي بتروح فييييييييييييييييييييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل من مجيب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## Mor Antonios (14 سبتمبر 2008)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> أخى الحبيب / mor antonios النقاش بالدليل
> +++ أشكرك على هذا الموضوع الرائع .
> +++ وهذا الموضوع ، يدل على أننا نحيا ونتحرك ونفكر ، بنفس الروح الواحد ، فقد سبق أن أعطانى الرب موضوعاً مشابهاً ، وهو موجود بنفس هذا القسم ( المنتدى المسيحى الكتابى ) أيضاً ، ويجيب على أسئلة متشابهة ، معتمداً -- أيضاً -- على تقديم الدليل من الكتاب المقدس .
> ++++ فهنيئاً لنا ، بهذه الروح الواحدة ، والرب ينميك ، وينمى ضعفى ، وكل إخوتنا الأحباء ، لمجد إسمه القدوس .


*شكر لك اخي الحبيب مكرم:16_14_21:*
*بالحقيقة هذه كانت محاضرة القيتها من حوالي سنتين.. وشئ جميل ان تكون وجهات النظر متشابهه ..والرب يبارك الجميع*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (14 سبتمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> رد رائع و منطقي عزيزي mor antonios
> الرب يباركك و يستخدمك للدفاع عن كلمته المقدسة


* شكرا لك اخي الحبيب صوت الرب :16_14_21:*
*...والرب يبارك الجميع*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 سبتمبر 2008)

أخى الحبيب / Mor Antonios النقاش بالدليل
+++ إنها الروح الواحدة ، والرب الواحد ، والإيمان الواحد .
+++ وهذا هو ما يملأ قلبى فرحاً .


----------



## Mor Antonios (17 سبتمبر 2008)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> أخى الحبيب / mor antonios النقاش بالدليل
> +++ إنها الروح الواحدة ، والرب الواحد ، والإيمان الواحد .
> +++ وهذا هو ما يملأ قلبى فرحاً .


* الرب يباركك *
*وشكرا لك:16_4_9:*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (18 مايو 2009)

صوت الرب قال:


> رد رائع و منطقي عزيزي mor antonios
> الرب يباركك و يستخدمك للدفاع عن كلمته المقدسة


*شكرا لك والرب يباركك:16_14_21:
*​


----------



## antonius (18 مايو 2009)

بحث بسيط ومقنع وبالدليل يا استاذنا الحبيب مور انطونيوس


----------



## Mor Antonios (18 مايو 2009)

antonius قال:


> بحث بسيط ومقنع وبالدليل يا استاذنا الحبيب مور انطونيوس


*شكرا لمرورك آحوني والرب يباركك
*​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (18 مايو 2009)

ربنا يبارك تعب ايدك ويعوضك بكتير


----------



## الياس السرياني (19 مايو 2009)

تودي لوخ آحوني
موضوع رائع ألف شكر حبيبي بالرب
يدوم صليبك يا ملك​


----------



## Mor Antonios (19 مايو 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> ربنا يبارك تعب ايدك ويعوضك بكتير[/QUOT
> *شكرا لك والرب يباركك*
> ​


----------



## Mor Antonios (19 مايو 2009)

elias017 قال:


> تودي لوخ آحوني
> موضوع رائع ألف شكر حبيبي بالرب
> يدوم صليبك يا ملك​


*الف شكر لك.. والرب يبارككك*​


----------



## RaSoL_AlaH_JohN (19 مايو 2009)

متهيألي من يعمل وصية الرب هو امه واخوته


----------



## Mor Antonios (19 مايو 2009)

rasol_alah_john قال:


> متهيألي من يعمل وصية الرب هو امه واخوته


كلامك صحيح من الجانب الروحي...
لكن الكلام هنا عن شبهة هل للمسيح اخوة بالجسد؟
شكرا لك والرب يباركك
​


----------



## RaSoL_AlaH_JohN (20 مايو 2009)

واحد من اليهود قال للرب يسوع ( نحن ولاد ابراهيم )

يعني اليهود نقدر نقول انهم بيعتبروا بعض اخوات لأنهم من اولاد ابراهيم

ده غير ان في نبوة عن المسيح قالها موسى يقيم لك الرب الهم نبيا من اخوتك له تسمعون


 يُقِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ 


هل داوود اخو موسى ؟؟؟؟؟ 


اذا عندما يقولون اخوة يسوع او ما شابه هذا فليس هذا معناه انه له اخوة بالجسد 

ولاكن معناه هو اعتقاد اليهود انهم جميعا اخوة لأنهم جميعا اولاد ابراهيم --  وهكذا خاطب الرب موسى كما في الاية

لو رأيي غلط ياريت تصححلي 

وادينا بنفكر سوا

وربنا يباركك ويبارك الكل وسامحوني لو اخطأت في شيء مقدما


----------



## Strident (20 مايو 2009)

تصحيح:

يعتبرون انفسهم اخوة لأنهم اولاد يعقوب و ليس ابراهيم فقط...لأن أولاد اسماعيل بن ابراهيم (العرب) و أولاد عيسو بن اسحق (الأدوميين) ليسوا اخوة لهم...

و أولاد ابراهيم لم تجيء في سياق الأخوة و إنما الحرية:

"‘‘فأجابوه: إننا ذرية إبراهيم، ولم نُستعبد لأحدٍ قط. كيف تقول أنت: أنكم تصيرون أحراراً؟ أجابهم يسوع: الحق الحق أقول لكم، إن كل من يعمل الخطية، هو عبدٌ للخطية. والعبد لا يبقى في البيت إلى الأبد. أما الابن، فيبقى إلى الأبد. فإن حرَّركم الابن، فبالحقيقة تكونون أحراراً. أنا عالم أنكم ذرية إبراهيم، لكنكم تطلبون أن تقتلوني؛ لأن كلامي لا موضع له فيكم. أنا أتكلَّم بما رأيت عند أبي، وأنتم تعملون ما رأيتم عند أبيكم. أجابوا وقالوا له: أبونا هو إبراهيم. قال لهم يسوع: لو كنتم أولاد إبراهيم، لكنتم تعملون أعمال إبراهيم. ولكنكم الآن تطلبون أن تقتلوني، وأنا إنسان قد كلَّمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله. هذا لم يعمله إبراهيم. أنتم تعملون أعمال أبيكم ( = الشيطان كما سيذكر بعد ذلك)...."

أردت فقط التوضيح للدقة


----------



## RaSoL_AlaH_JohN (20 مايو 2009)

اهاا

تمام هو ده

لاكن انت فهمت فكرتي على ما اعتقد ؟؟؟


----------



## youhnna (20 مايو 2009)

الاخ انطونيوس بارك الرب فى خدمتك ومجهودك هذا
شكرااااااااااااا تسلم ايدك


----------



## Mor Antonios (20 مايو 2009)

youhnna قال:


> الاخ انطونيوس بارك الرب فى خدمتك ومجهودك هذا
> شكرااااااااااااا تسلم ايدك


*شكرا لك اخي المبارك*
*لكن لا ننسى انني هنا ارد على شبهه معينه يقولها البعض وهو ان للسيد المسيح اخوة بالجسد من نفس الام او من نفس الاب...ومع كذلك تطرقت لمعنى كلمة اخوه التي كانت دارجه ايامها..*
*وانا سعيد بتعليقاتكم واهتمامكم* *والرب يبارككم*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (20 مايو 2009)

rasol_alah_john قال:


> واحد من اليهود قال للرب يسوع ( نحن ولاد ابراهيم )
> 
> يعني اليهود نقدر نقول انهم بيعتبروا بعض اخوات لأنهم من اولاد ابراهيم
> 
> ...


هذا صحيح من مفهوم ان اليهود اخوة فيما بينهم.. لكن بالايات التاليه نرى انهم حددوا اسماء اشخاص بعينهم مثل *[font=&quot]يعقوب **[font=&quot]ويوسي ويهوذا وسمعان..[/font]*[/font] انظر هذه الايات:
*[font=&quot]" **[font=&quot]فقالوا له هوذا امك واخوتك[/font]**[font=&quot] خارجا يطلبونك " ( مر 3: 32[/font]**[font=&quot]).[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]" [/font]**[font=&quot]أليس هذا هو النجار ابن مريم واخو يعقوب [/font]**[font=&quot]ويوسي ويهوذا وسمعان " ( مر 6: 3[/font]**[font=&quot])[/font]**[font=&quot].[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]" [/font]**[font=&quot]أليس هذا ابن النجار.أليست امه تدعى مريم [/font]**[font=&quot]واخوته يعقوب ويوسي وسمعان ويهوذا " (مت 13: 55).[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]" [/font]**[font=&quot]أوليست اخواته جميعهنّ [/font]**[font=&quot]عندنا فمن اين لهذا هذه كلها " (مت 13: 56[/font]**[font=&quot])[/font]**[font=&quot].[/font]*[/font]
*ومن هنا خرجت شبهة من الغير مسيحيين ان للمسيح اخوة بالجسد من نفس الام او الأب...ولهذا كتبت هذا البحث...شكرا لك وانا سعيد بتعليقاتك والرب يباركك*


----------



## RaSoL_AlaH_JohN (21 مايو 2009)

ربنا يباركك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (23 مايو 2009)

بحث جميل جدا 

بجد ربنا يباركك

وتقدم لينا اكتر واكتر

تحياتي ​


----------



## Mor Antonios (23 مايو 2009)

rasol_alah_john قال:


> ربنا يباركك ويبارك حياتك


:16_14_21:*شكرا لك*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (23 مايو 2009)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> بحث جميل جدا ​
> 
> بجد ربنا يباركك​
> وتقدم لينا اكتر واكتر​
> ...


 
:16_14_21:*شكرا لك..الرب يباركك*​


----------



## LuckyPro (25 مايو 2009)

*الحمد الله والصلاة والسلام على اشرف خلق الله

شكرا اخى العزيز Mor Antonios على هذا الموضوع الجميل

الحقيقة قد تعرض محمدى من المحمديين يطلق على نفسة الأستاذ والدكتور / عبدالرحمن سليمان وهو أستاذ باللغات السامية  وعنوان موضوعة : تـأملااات في ترجمات الكتاب المقدس !!!!!

وقد تعرض لموضوع هل للمسيح اخوة ام لأ، وقد تم الرد بما قدرنا الله سبحانة وتعالى علية.

الرد بالرابط التالى لعدم قدرتى على نقلة هنا.

http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache:964-kbgstwYJ:forum.sonsofegypt.net/t9562-post35989.html+%D8%AA%D8%A3%D9%85%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%AA+%D9%81%D9%8A+%D8%AA%D8%B1%D8%AC%D9%85%D8%A7%D8%AA+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%83%D8%AA%D8%A7%D8%A8+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D9%82%D8%AF%D8%B3+sonsofegypt&cd=2&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg&client=firefox-a

ارجو افادتنى بالتعليق.

سلامو عليكو
*


----------



## LuckyPro (25 مايو 2009)

*33-  					هل للمسيح اخوة؟*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (26 مايو 2009)

LuckyPro قال:


> *الحمد الله والصلاة والسلام على اشرف خلق الله
> 
> شكرا اخى العزيز Mor Antonios على هذا الموضوع الجميل
> 
> ...


* اخي الحبيب:لا جديد في الشبهات الاسلامية واتصور ان البحث الذي كتبته غطى كل الجوانب...
المهم انه لا احد من الذين عرفوا باخوة يسوع قال ان العذراء او يوسف هو اباه او امه..وبتصور الشرح واضح جداً..
للمزيد من المعلومات..بامكانك مراجعة البحث الذي كتبته بالمنتدى عن :هل السيدة العذراء بقيت بتول بعد ولادتها للسيد المسيح؟ http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59133
*


----------



## Mor Antonios (8 نوفمبر 2010)

RaSoL_AlaH_JohN قال:


> ربنا يباركك ويبارك حياتك


*عجبني اسمك **RaSoL_AlaH_JohN*​


----------



## joker46 (19 فبراير 2011)

رائع الرب يباركك


----------



## تاشفين (21 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين محمدا الامين
بحث رائع جدا وكله  حجج وبراهين 
بس فيه مشكله
العهد الجديد قال
ولم يعرفها حتى وضعت ابنها البكر
هنا فيه مشكلتين
1- يعرفها اى يعاشرها فهل كان يوسف يعاشر مريم بعد الزواج
2- البكر يعنى ان هناك ابناء اخرين وفى ترجمه اخرى الاول اى ان هناك ثانى وثالث وهكذا
ام يوسى هى كلوبا ولكن ام يعقوب والاخرين هى من
وهؤلاء من تحدث عنهم اليهود كاخوه ليسوع 
كما ان يسوع كان مع التلاميذ وجاءت مريم وسالت عنه فقالوا امك واخوتك ينتظروك
فكيف ياتى اولاد خالة يسوع مع امه لما لا ياتون مع امهم 
كما ان اولاد خالة يسوع كانوا تلاميذه فمن اتوا مع مريم
كما ان كلمة اخو الرب غريبه 
ولم يذكر ولا مره ان يعقوب قريب ليسوع وانما يذكر دائما انه اخوه
كما ان البعض قال ان هؤلاء ابناء يوسف النجار من زوجه اخرى ولا يوجد اى دليل على ذلك


----------



## The Antiochian (21 فبراير 2011)

*سأتجنب المقدمة المغلوطة باعتبارها أول مشاركة لك ، وسأتطرق للمفيد*



> 1- يعرفها اى يعاشرها فهل كان يوسف يعاشر مريم بعد الزواج


 
*لا أبدا ً ، فإذا قلنا لم يذهب إلى السوق حتى مات فهل يعني ذلك أنه ذهب إلى السوق بعد وفاته مثلا ً ؟؟*



> 2- البكر يعنى ان هناك ابناء اخرين وفى ترجمه اخرى الاول اى ان هناك ثانى وثالث وهكذا


*البكر هو فاتح الرحم ولا يشترط أن يكون هناك بعده حتى يسمى بكرا ً*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 فبراير 2011)

موضوع هام


----------



## تاشفين (21 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هل وضع الابن مثل الموت 
الموت عائق واضح لا تبرره حتى
حتى استدراك
هل وضع الابن يمنع ممارسة الجنس ؟
لم يعرفها حتى 
اذا تخلصت من حتى عرفها
وضعت ابنها
وقد وضعته
لا يوجد شىء اسمه البكر فاتح الرحم لا دليل على ذلك
كما انه فى ترجمه اخرى الاول 
فهل الاول هو الاخر فاتح الرحم؟


----------



## The Antiochian (21 فبراير 2011)

تاشفين قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> هل وضع الابن مثل الموت
> الموت عائق واضح لا تبرره حتى
> حتى استدراك
> ...


*سبق أن طرح هذا الرابط أخي الحبيب ، أتمنى أن تقرأه *
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59133


----------



## تاشفين (21 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قرات الرابط
بالنسبه لعملية البكر 
فقد اجاب عنها
وان كان هناك ترجمه اخرى وهى الاول
والاول لا يمكن ان يكون فقط فاتح للرحم  فمثلا البكر تاتى من المبكر اى الاسبق اما الاول فتعنى ان هناك ثانى وثالث وهكذا 
وتبقى هناك مشكله كما بينت  وهى اخوة يسوع الذى قال عنهم اليهود انهم اخوة يسوع  اونه هو وهم ابناء النجار ويسوع لم يرد
كما انه لا يوجد اى دليل على زواج النجار قبل ذلك 
وكلوبا ام يوسى فقط وليست ام الاخرين
ويعقوب اخو الرب لم يقال عنه ولا مره واحده انه ابن خالته بل دائما يتم تعريفه هكذا
كما ان ذهاب مريم ليسوع معها اخوته وهو بين تلاميذته  يعنى انهم ابناء مريم واخوة يسوع فعليا
لانهم جاءوا معها وليس مع خالته كما ان التلاميذ معه فابناء من هم اذا؟
انا لا اكرر كلامى ولكن اوضح
اما عن البتوليه 
فالكلام غير مقنع
لانه عرف كلمة لم يعرفها على انه لم يعرف جلال قدرها وسمو مكانتها وهذا ليس صحيح
لان هناك ترجمات اخرى تقول 
انه لم يمارس معها الجنس
واخرى تقول انه لم ينم معها 
مما يدل على ان المعنى المقصود هو المعاشرة الجنسيه
وكلمة (حتى)
فسرت بنفس الشكل 
وهذا ليس بجديد 
فكل الادله على حتى هى ادله تفيد فعليا وجود عائق او ستحاله
كالموت او انقضاء الدهر او انتهاء الطوفان الخ
اما هنا فالامر يختلف
كا قلنا حتى استدراك
لكى ينتفى لابد من عائق
لم يعرفها حتى
متى تنتفى؟
بعائق
كعوائق مثل التى اوردها الرابط لكن هنا لا توجد اى عوائق
لان بعد حتى هو وضع الابن الاول او البكر
فهل وضع الابن البكر او الاول يمنع ممارسة الجنس؟
لو ان مريم ماتت مباشرة بعد ميلاد المسيح او تركت يوسف النجار او طلقها مثلا او حتى مات يوسف بعد ميلاد يسوع مباشرة 
كان المعنى صحيحا
لكن المعنى لا يستقيم هنا اطلاقا الا بوجود معاشره فعليه بعد ميلاد يسوع


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 فبراير 2011)

> 1- يعرفها اى يعاشرها فهل كان يوسف يعاشر مريم بعد الزواج



لا ..



> 2- البكر *يعنى* ان هناك ابناء اخرين وفى ترجمه اخرى الاول اى ان هناك ثانى وثالث وهكذا



خطأ ، البكر يعني الأول ، بدون النظر إلى وجود آخرين أو عدم وجودهم ، فمثلا الإبن الأول هو بكر بمجرد ولادته وليس بمجرد ولاده اخيه ،



> ام يوسى هى كلوبا ولكن ام يعقوب والاخرين هى من
> وهؤلاء من تحدث عنهم اليهود كاخوه ليسوع
> كما ان يسوع كان مع التلاميذ وجاءت مريم وسالت عنه فقالوا امك واخوتك ينتظروك
> فكيف ياتى اولاد خالة يسوع مع امه لما لا ياتون مع امهم


يعني أية " كيف "!!!؟
ده اللي حصل !! هم جم معها ! نقول لهم معلش ارجعوا تاني !!

ولو جم مع امهم كان يجي واحد تاني ويقول نفس الكلام بس معكوس !

يعني اية " كيف " !!

والدة المسيح وجم معاها ! ده حدث مافيهوش اختيار !! عجبي !



> كما ان اولاد خالة يسوع كانوا تلاميذه فمن اتوا مع مريم



ده على اساس ان التلاميذ 24/24 ساعة كلهم مع المسيح ؟!!



> كما ان كلمة اخو الرب غريبه


ما غريب الا الشيطان !



> ولم يذكر ولا مره ان يعقوب قريب ليسوع وانما يذكر دائما انه اخوه
> كما ان البعض قال ان هؤلاء ابناء يوسف النجار من زوجه اخرى ولا يوجد اى دليل على ذلك




وطالما لا يوجد دليل على ذلك بتسأل ليه ؟!




> لا يوجد شىء اسمه البكر فاتح الرحم لا دليل على ذلك



لا تهجص ،

سفر الخروج 13: 2

«قَدِّسْ لِي كُلَّ بِكْرٍ، كُلَّ فَاتِحِ رَحِمٍ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، مِنَ النَّاسِ وَمِنَ الْبَهَائِمِ. إِنَّهُ لِي».

سفر الخروج 13: 12
 2) 
أَنَّكَ تُقَدِّمُ لِلرَّبِّ كُلَّ فَاتِحِ رَحِمٍ، وَكُلَّ بِكْرٍ مِنْ نِتَاجِ الْبَهَائِمِ الَّتِي تَكُونُ لَكَ. الذُّكُورُ لِلرَّبِّ.

سفر الخروج 13: 15
 3) 
وَكَانَ  لَمَّا تَقَسَّى فِرْعَوْنُ عَنْ إِطْلاَقِنَا أَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَتَلَ  كُلَّ بِكْرٍ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، مِنْ بِكْرِ النَّاسِ إِلَى بِكْرِ  الْبَهَائِمِ. لِذلِكَ أَنَا أَذْبَحُ لِلرَّبِّ الذُّكُورَ مِنْ كُلِّ فَاتِحِ رَحِمٍ، وَأَفْدِي كُلَّ بِكْرٍ مِنْ أَوْلاَدِي.

سفر الخروج 34: 19
 4) 
لِي كُلُّ فَاتِحِ رَحِمٍ، وَكُلُّ مَا يُولَدُ ذَكَرًا مِنْ مَوَاشِيكَ بِكْرًا مِنْ ثَوْرٍ وَشَاةٍ.

سفر العدد 3: 12
 5) 
«وَهَا إِنِّي قَدْ أَخَذْتُ اللاَّوِيِّينَ مِنْ بَيْنِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، بَدَلَ كُلِّ بِكْرٍ فَاتِحِ رَحِمٍ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ فَيَكُونُ اللاَّوِيُّونَ لِي.

سفر العدد 8: 16
 6) 
لأَنَّهُمْ مَوْهُوبُونَ لِي هِبَةً مِنْ بَيْنِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. بَدَلَ كُلِّ فَاتِحِ رَحِمٍ، بِكْرِ كُلّ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَدِ اتَّخَذْتُهُمْ لِي.

سفر العدد 18: 15
 7) 
كُلُّ فَاتِحِ رَحِمٍ  مِنْ كُلِّ جَسَدٍ يُقَدِّمُونَهُ لِلرَّبِّ، مِنَ النَّاسِ وَمِنَ  الْبَهَائِمِ، يَكُونُ لَكَ. غَيْرَ أَنَّكَ تَقْبَلُ فِدَاءَ بِكْرِ  الإِنْسَانِ. وَبِكْرُ الْبَهِيمَةِ النَّجِسَةِ تَقْبَلُ فِدَاءَهُ.




> كما انه فى ترجمه اخرى الاول
> فهل الاول هو الاخر فاتح الرحم؟


المولود الأول نعم هو فاتح الرحم ( بالنسبة للمرأة طبعا )



> تاتى من المبكر اى الاسبق اما الاول فتعنى ان هناك ثانى وثالث وهكذا


لا داعي لمثل هذه الكلمات فعقاب الجهل والمكابرة شديد ..

وحتى كلماتك تدينك ، فطالما هو الأسبق اذن فهو الأول سواء جاء بعده ام لا فهو الأسبق منذ وجوده وليس منذ ان يأتي له اخ !



> لم يعرفها حتى
> متى تنتفى؟



انتفت بتمام الجملة وتمام غرضها " ولدت ابنها البكر " فالغرض هو تأكيد الميلاد العذراوي 




> فهل وضع الابن البكر او الاول يمنع ممارسة الجنس؟



هل لديك دليل على هذا ؟!!



> لو ان مريم ماتت



لا مكان للو ....






> لكن المعنى لا يستقيم هنا اطلاقا الا بوجود معاشره فعليه بعد ميلاد يسوع



إطلاقك تجعله لنفسك فقط فكلامك كله خاطيء ، 
عندما اقول لك 

لم أذاكر حتى منتصف العام ، هل هذا يعني اني ذاكرت بعدها ؟! ام اني أؤكد على الحقيقة المذكورة ؟

عندما اقول لك اني لم ادرس حتى وصلت للعاشرة فهل أنا أؤكد لك على الحقيقة المذكورة ام انفي جملتي ؟




لا داعي لتخيلاتك في الموضوع ومن الآن كل كلمة تقولها ادرج معها الدليل لكي لا يعتبر كلامك خارج عن قوانين القسم ،
عندم تقول التراجم ضعها لنا وعندما تتكلم في اللغة ضع لنا مصادرك اللغوية اليونانية ...


----------



## Michael (21 فبراير 2011)

*ميمر الابن الوحيد للعذراء - القديس ايرونيموس جيرم





















*​


----------



## Michael (21 فبراير 2011)

*كانت ولا تزال عذراء - عقائدي في إثبات دوام بتولية مريم العذراء والدة الإله - الأب ميخائيل يعقوب كاهن كنيسة مار آسيا الحكيم للسريان الأرثوذكس الدرباسية*

*Mat 1:25  ولم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر. ودعا اسمه يسوع.*



















​


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2011)

للرفع .........


----------



## تاشفين (22 فبراير 2011)

حُرر بواسطة الإدارة بسبب التشتيت و التكرار


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2011)

لا وقت لدينا لإضاعته مع اناس جهلة لا يفهمون ولا يريدون ان يتبعوا الطرق الصحيحة العلمية ، ويتخيلون ان الحوار الديني حوار بالنوايا الحسنة والدردشة ! ويتكلمون بلا مصدر ولا دليل ويلقون بالإتهامات وهم اصغر من ان نلتفت اليهم ... سيتم التبليغ عن ردك و يبقى حظك سيء لو ظل هذا الرد موجود ..


----------



## Michael (22 فبراير 2011)

قمت بأرفاق صور بالرد ولكنها لا تظهر الان هل تظهر لدي أحدكم ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2011)

ولا انا تظهر ايضا عندي فلا اعلم لماذا وهى وغيرها بالمناسبة وليست هى فقط


----------



## Mor Antonios (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*اولا اشكر كل من شارك بهذا الموضوع لاني انشغلت لمدة طويلة ولم استطع المتابعة.
لكني لاحظت ان بعض المشتركين لا يريد ان يقتنع بأنه ليس للسيد المسيح أخوة بالجسد أو ببتولية السيدة مريم العذراء رغم ما قدمناه من ادلة كتابية، ويركز فقط على معنى كلمة يعرفها وذلك بحسب منظوره هو وليس بحسب المفهوم الكتابي.
ارجو من جميع المشاركين ان يقرأو الموضوع بروح الكتاب المقدس وليس كمن يقرأ لينتقد . وشكرا*


----------

